# Opening weekend at CCC



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Opening weekend is the 7,8,9 of March . Who all is going? We will be there but not taking the camper as it is only a 20 min drive from the house. Anyone wanting to go but don't have a place to stay let's know we can put ya in the camper parked under the shop, gone be good times!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

do not think mine will be ready by then ,just hopeing to have it going by memorial day at muddy joes


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I hope to go. I've got a lot of projects going right now, so we'll see. I heard they lost some of the property this year. I'm interested to see if it's true.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Have not heard about the property lost, I know last Charles was having issues with neighboring land owners. Be interesting to find out, they can't afford to loss to much because the park is small any ways. Hopefully I will see ya there.


----------



## scotts08brute (Feb 20, 2013)

The main problem was people trespassing and others tearing up the creek beds


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Looks like I can go Saturday morning for sure. I'll be on my red brute. Sloboy, you gonna be on your ranger, or what? I'm planning to get there around 9am. I get to test my patch job I did on my waders. Lol


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

We will be there about 1030, yeah I will be on my ranger. We will have on team swamp donkey shirts, look for us!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

The mud was great at CCC today. I had a great time riding with sloboy and team swamp donkey. Thanks for letting me tag along sloboy. You've got a good group of folks. I hope to ride with y'all again soon.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Anytime!! We had a blast also. I will post up some pics in the next few days.


----------

